# Solved: Microsoft to buy Yahoo?



## slurpee55

So, do you think this is a good idea on Microsoft's part and do you think Yahoo will go for it?


----------



## Frank4d

It is a good idea if you owned Yahoo stock yesterday. It is up 45% so far today.


----------



## GoblinCleaver

I think they should sell for the simple fact that both are evil. Consolidating evils sounds better than letting them exist separately. Why not combine and become a great dark power! XD


----------



## slurpee55

LOL! The evil empire thing?


----------



## GoblinCleaver

slurpee55 said:


> LOL! The evil empire thing?[/QUOTE
> 
> Shhhhh.... Not so loud... Bill has eyes everywhere. It's not safe to speak of this matter here...


----------



## Jason

Personally, I say it's a bad idea.

Google are far too ahead now, and in my opinion Microsoft should part with them and not Yahoo.

Yahoo has been going slowly down bank for a few years now, do you really think they can it back?

Regards Jason


----------



## ekim68

slurpee55 said:


> So, do you think this is a good idea on Microsoft's part and do you think Yahoo will go for it?


It's a very good idea for Micro$oft, but not for Yahoo if they want to be a player...
But, it looks like they will be assimilated...Does anyone remember when the Yahoo developers wanted to release it in the wild, and Stanford had a fit?


----------



## GoldPirate

My parents own Yahoo stocks . That being said, its only correct for me to want Yahoo to sell.


----------



## mclarenvj

shhh... i dnt like microsoft ....


----------



## Geminiadam

I think it will help them out.


----------



## ACA529

No... Microsoft will completely destroy it.


----------



## D-Rock

microsoft should say screw yahoo and try to at least partner with google. they make sooooo much more money than yahoo and on the other hand yahoo is starting to become a nuisance to most these days.


----------



## Geek4Life

For those who say Microsoft should partner with Google, I disagree, that would probably be one of the worst partnerships ever, because Bill would probably try to maintain too much control of the genius of Google, and as a result completely destroy it, and then we'd have to find a new SE to rally around (which, I guess, if it happens I'm ahead of the curve on that one, with a list of 300+ SEs compiled out of boredom).


----------



## middigit

7 for 7 against huh?

I think if yahoo sells, then the web is gonna be screwed - what's gonna happen to flickr and delicios? Yahoo mail is better than MSN for starters - slightly maybe, but still, i'm guessing that will go down the pan too. Fair enough i have gmail but i regularly use yahoo mail flickr and delicious all the time - I don't use hotmail, because it's really buggy as part of windows live. I think it's desperate move to battle google, and i think google wins out anyway - hands up those who use yahoo alone over google.


----------



## psam3

No! No! No! No No No! I do not want Microsoft messing with my Yahoo! mail!


----------



## D-Rock

I think microsoft would destroy all that yahoo has left. It would be best for yahoo to say no.


----------



## Mancow

I don't see why not, it will make Yahoo! A stronger company. Is there a link so I can read about this happening somewhere?


----------



## slurpee55

Well, there are a lot of things being said out there...here are 3 links, but you can do a search to find more
A Yahoo! take
A note from ZD Net
An entirely different approach...?

Now, here is a side question - if you do a search on this topic at Yahoo!, Google, and MSN, do you get similar or different findings? I don't have the time to look, but would be interested... :up:


----------



## Mancow

slurpee55 said:


> Well, there are a lot of things being said out there...here are 3 links, but you can do a search to find more
> A Yahoo! take
> A note from ZD Net
> An entirely different approach...?
> 
> Now, here is a side question - if you do a search on this topic at Yahoo!, Google, and MSN, do you get similar or different findings? I don't have the time to look, but would be interested... :up:


Thank you for your sources


----------



## slurpee55

No problem...have fun reading - it is an interesting topic!


----------



## GoblinCleaver

eeevvviiiiiillll. EEEEEEVVVVVIIIIILLLLLL!!!


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY

Jason2 said:


> Personally, I say it's a bad idea.
> 
> Google are far too ahead now, and in my opinion Microsoft should part with them and not Yahoo.
> 
> Yahoo has been going slowly down bank for a few years now, do you really think they can it back?
> 
> Regards Jason


Actually, Yahoo is the most visited site in the world. I have no idea why, considering Google's search technology is way better, but I guess people either don't want to change, or they love all the other yahoo features. However, I can't see yahoo staying ahead forever, since Google is still growing. I really don't see Microsoft doing any good for Yahoo though, if they had the skills to make it better, Live search would be more popular.


----------



## dannyn

> shhh... i dnt like microsoft ....


im sorry..=[.. i do!


> Actually, Yahoo is the most visited site in the world. I have no idea why, considering Google's search technology is way better, but I guess people either don't want to change, or they love all the other yahoo features. However, I can't see yahoo staying ahead forever, since Google is still growing. I really don't see Microsoft doing any good for Yahoo though, if they had the skills to make it better, Live search would be more popular.


probably because of the yahoo mail is a lot more widely used than gmail right now.


----------



## hewee

Yahoo stores too. Lots of people sell things tru them.


----------



## phoenix_risin

Yahoo mail beats Gmail hands down in my opinion. I also use yahoo for the groups which I like better than Google's groups. However when it comes to search I hit Google every time over Yahoo.

I still hate to imagine what MS would do to Yahoo in the end if it bought it. I have had my yahoo email since the first time I ever got on the net. It is still working fine Unlike the first Hotmail I ever had which I can not even begin to tell you what the username was. I never cared for MSN or Hotmail. I hope if the sale happens they do not screw up yahoo to badly especially my mail


----------



## gauharjk

Yahoo has refused to be sold to Microsoft. They're demanding 40$ a share. That was expected, and Microsoft will begin negotiations for the final price.

But this merger would be bad for the internet as a whole. I'm not going to use MSN any time soon, even if it gobbles up Yahoo. In the end, the main beneficiary would be Google.


----------



## middigit

this was reported on the guardian website the other day

Google offers pact with Yahoo in effort to thwart Microsoft

i hope this happens to be honest


----------



## J_Hanyu

It's a very bold move, that's for sure. Up there with AOL/Time-Warner, HP/Compaq, and Bank of America/Fleet. I know that it has something to do with the Google competition. I bet they have something up their sleeve that we just don't know... Just look at the coincidence - this proposal happens just a week or two after Bill Gates emptied his office...


----------



## maple29

well! yahoo does need some promotions!!! Maybe it will give us some surprise after Micro to buy Yahoo. hehe, lets wait and see


----------



## cdrdannya

Pretty much Microsoft admitting that even them and Yahoo combined can not take Google on.


----------



## SIR****TMG

I think its a good deal..


----------



## slurpee55

I'm not going to make my opinion known yet - but it is an interesting thread - almost evenly split.


----------



## jeevenze

If MS does acquire Yahoo, this would be the beginning of an oligopoly and ultimately we would have fewer portal choices. The only advantage i can see is combining the IM capabilities of Yahoo and MS messengers.


----------



## DarqueMist

an interesting letter sent to its shareholders from Yahoo

[WEBQUOTE="http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/press/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=294288"]SUNNYVALE, Calif., Feb 13, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Yahoo! Inc. (Nasdaq:YHOO), a leading global Internet company, today announced that it has sent a letter to its stockholders, outlining the reasons the Board believes that Microsoft's proposal significantly undervalues Yahoo! and is not in the best interests of Yahoo! stockholders.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## RootbeaR

I hope not.
I am phasing out my hotmail account. Never did like it.
Lately, I hardly get any junk mail through yahoo.
Used to be 20-30 a day. Switched to gmail. Now Yahoo mail gets maybe three junk mails a week, or less.


----------



## Killazys

I think it's a good idea FOR M$, but I'm completely against it. I like Yahoo! and hope they won't be bought out.


----------



## meox

no i seriously doubt that microsoft will ever merge with yahoo and if they do.. Google will win


----------



## J_Hanyu

I'm surprised that anybody knows what oligopoly means. 

I had a yahoo account for 3 years. Though I created x amount of filters to keep junk and porn out, It became so flooded that I HAD to change my account. I've been using hotmail for 2 years now, and I've had no spam problems, yet. :up:

Then again, I have a gmail account, too, and have no issues there either.

To me, using Microsoft is like going to Wal-Mart. You know they're cheap, and filled with frikkin idiot. Nevertheless, I somehow find myself going there, almost weekly, when I need to go get anything. ...Come to think of it, I was just there last night getting a pair of sweatpants.


----------



## superbeast5

i respect microsoft, not for vista but for xp, and C++ visual Basic. but i hate yahoo to the extreme, so if microsoft bought out yahoo, there next release would be asking you to download toolbars and IMs and just whole bunch of random yahoo crap that nobody really needs


----------



## ArmageddonAngel

Recent news confirmed that Yahoo Turned Down Microsoft's Request. The Reason? They're holding out for more money. Highest Bidder Takes All.


----------



## RootbeaR

ArmageddonAngel said:


> Recent news confirmed that Yahoo Turned Down Microsoft's Request. The Reason? They're holding out for more money. Highest Bidder Takes All.


That's too bad.
I'm going to have to find somewhere else to play Crib and Euchre.


----------



## slurpee55

Well, the latest is that Yahoo! shareholders are preparing to sue because of the refusal to sell...
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Enterprise-Apps/Yahoo-Feels-Shareholders-Wrath-in-Rebuking-Microsoft/


----------



## jeevenze

your browser's homepage...Google, Yahoo or MSN??
When I set up comcast as my ISP it naturally had comcast fan set as my browser's home page...I immidiately set up google as my home page...i wonder how many users have google vs. yahoo vs MSN as their homepage.


----------



## slurpee55

start your own thread, then...


----------



## RootbeaR

slurpee55 said:


> start your own thread, then...


Hi slurpee55
Didn't recognize you.
You usually have your hood up.


----------



## slurpee55

LOL - this is what's under the hood....


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY

"I used to think I knew a lot, then I came here...."

This is a little off topic, but I just wanted to mention that your experience level is awesome, and I feel the same way.


----------



## slurpee55

Thanks, youcan'treadthis! 
But when I work with people like firefytr and OBP and jimr and Anne Troy and..., well, I feel pretty humble (not really part of my nature, either!)


----------



## Space Cowboy

I tried the new Yahoo email and went back to the classic view. The feature of being able to chat and do email in one window is cool but VERY slow on my laptop.

Anyone tried the new Internet Explorer yet?

Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 for XP Beta 1


----------



## slurpee55

Hey, I've seen that avatar before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarqueMist

Space Cowboy said:


> I tried the new Yahoo email and went back to the classic view. The feature of being able to chat and do email in one window is cool but VERY slow on my laptop.
> 
> Anyone tried the new Internet Explorer yet?
> 
> Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 for XP Beta 1


Skiv and rollin have both given it a look, still an early beta so no way I'll try it yet

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/690312-anybody-using-ie-8-beta.html


----------



## slurpee55

Thanks for the link - good to read. Think I will avoid it for now (or forever?)....


----------



## Caspian1

Yahoo should sell. The employees should be concerned, because the consolidation will lead to some becoming duplicate personnel and, thereby, expendable. The stock holders should support the sale to cash in today and then purchase equity stakes that they fell have a brighter future than Yahoo. (Or Just buy oil futures and defense stocks.)

Yahoo still gets a ton of page views, it is not the top in search, but it's email customers keep them coming, back. I really am a fan of portions of the Yahoo Offerings, however, the ones that I like the most are probably the ones that bring Yahoo the least revenue - I doubt that I am the only one. 

With Google offering FREE POP3 Email, there should be increasing migration off the YAHOO Mail system. However, folks are married to their email accounts and will be slow to give up the virtual address. Microsoft will experience a huge gain in terms of the number of consumers in its network and it will be able to sell broader advertising packages, but until the can become a cult phenom in search (which they can't because the social cards are stacked against them and it is hard for Microsoft to make itself hip anymore) they will continue to lose ground. The only way that they should purchase YAHOO! is if they can buy it cheap. And it seems like they are willing to pay too much.

Does anyone know what Yahoo!'s assets are worth?


----------



## 4rain4

iI agree with you


----------



## RootbeaR

slurpee55 said:


> Thanks for the link - good to read. Think I will avoid it for now (or forever?)....


Yes. That didn't read too good. 2 restarts for Vista? Good thing it is new and improved.


----------



## fanny pack 2.0

Geek4Life said:


> ...we'd have to find a new SE to rally around (which, I guess, if it happens I'm ahead of the curve on that one, with a list of 300+ SEs compiled out of boredom).


Yea I came in late on this one but damn, 300 SE's who has that kind of time?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh yeah oh yeah pretty please BT Yahoo broadband is crap


----------



## IC8

If we don't want Yahoo to sell to Microsoft, we'll all be whining in the future how much Google controls the internet.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

IC8 said:


> If we don't want Yahoo to sell to Microsoft, we'll all be whining in the future how much Google controls the internet.


If people likes Google and Microsoft is awesome then Microsoft should buy Google, they're both popular


----------



## elle08

too good for microsoft then, its still a battle.


----------



## jacktool

i just dont think tats a good idea 

microsoft is gonna gain som cool money but they dont favour the ease of the users


----------



## tomdkat

IC8 said:


> If we don't want Yahoo to sell to Microsoft, we'll all be whining in the future how much Google controls the internet.


So far, Google has a great track record of being "user friendly" so I don't think mind Google's dominance and possible increased dominance. Google's tools are browser friendly, they give away of lot of stuff, and don't try to "lock you in" to anything proprietary to them. That's the main distinction between a Google and a Microsoft and why Microsoft comes under fire so much.

If Microsoft "played ball" in a more fair fashion, their image would be much different than it is now.

I don't think Yahoo should sell to Microsoft but I would find a Google merge with Yahoo to be interesting. Yahoo shopping is something Google doesn't really have and something that would fit nicely in the Google family of service offerings. 

Peace...


----------



## Ben81

It's just speculation at this point. But there were rumors this past weekend that Microsoft offered $80 billion for Yahoo. Yahoo was said to have rejected the bid as too low. On Tuesday, even though neither party would comment, talk of a potential Yahoo-Microsoft deal of some kind sent Yahoo shares up 4.4 percent. For the record, Microsoft has $40 billion in cash at hand.

:up:................


----------



## ChemicalMonkey

middigit said:


> 7 for 7 against huh?
> 
> I think if yahoo sells, then the web is gonna be screwed - what's gonna happen to flickr and delicios? Yahoo mail is better than MSN for starters - slightly maybe, but still, i'm guessing that will go down the pan too. Fair enough i have gmail but i regularly use yahoo mail flickr and delicious all the time - I don't use hotmail, because it's really buggy as part of windows live. I think it's desperate move to battle google, and i think google wins out anyway - hands up those who use yahoo alone over google.


Have you used the new yahoo mail crap? There new setup on it is full of bugs. Google is going to dominate cause yahoo tends to release stuff half way threw testing thinking it will make it go quicker, but all it does is losses them business.

yahoo will always have at least 1 foot over google with YIM, which is probably the only reason people are still with yahoo, if they didnt have YIM, or if google made a messanger that was YIM compatible, yahoo would be screwed.

I think its a good idea and a bad idea...if they do buy yahoo, microsoft has more people for creating new stuff for the yahoo name and more money to support new programs and stuff with it.

on the other hand, microsoft tends to screw stuff up in the start lol


----------



## rpace5

If they do, internet life is really going to start sucking.:down: Yes that is a period. Oops there's another one...No, no I'm done


----------



## tomdkat

rpace5 said:


> If they do, internet life is really going to start sucking.:down:


How so? Do you mean if you're a Yahoo! user? There's far more to the Internet than Yahoo!, Microsoft, or any Microsoft offerings.

Peace...


----------



## rpace5

tomdkat said:


> How so? Do you mean if you're a Yahoo! user?


I personally am a Yahoo! user and have been since I purchased my first pc back in '96. Since then Yahoo! has made my internet life easier and easier as time went by. Every time that they innovate, My Yahoo! is just so organized and simple and, just speaking for me, it makes me feel like I know what I'm doin'. Which, if any of you guys knew me, you'd know that ain't right. Besides all of that, when I run AdAware 2007, there's no evidence where Yahoo! has put tracking cookies all over the place. They are always offering unique ideas on secure shopping, web hosting (inexpensive)... I mean... I can't think of everything right off hand, but they are not intrusive, which *NO ONE* can say that about M$. M$ are *THE BIGGEST* spyware in the business; unless you count the US government.

Anyway, it's just my opinion.


----------



## tomdkat

rpace5 said:


> Anyway, it's just my opinion.


That's cool. I can see Yahoo! users not being happy about the acquisition. 

Peace...


----------



## slurpee55

Well, I guess I may as well finally put in my two cents worth. I was and am a rocketmail user which Yahoo mail bought ages ago. I have found their interface to be quite usable and much easier than MS mail. (Now Gmail is a whole different story.) 
I don't care much for Yahoo's new look, but I am not an Outlook user, which it mimics.
Nor do I use most of Yahoo's other offerings. However, I am afraid that MS will muck up Yahoo mail severly - make it all part of their net framework - and so I am not in favor of the sale.
If I owned Yahoo stock, however, I suspect I would be entirely in favor of the sale.


----------



## Chris_Stevens

Sure it's a good idea, Yahoo inc is one of the oldest search engines out-there, and Microsoft is constantly pioneering new fronts in technology and the user experience. combine the two and you might have a force strong enough to tremor Google inc.


----------



## James Skaggs

What Does Microsoft Want To Entertain A Future Massive Lawsuit???

Yahoo, Which Is A Free Service, Has Allowed For Years, The European 
Communities Of Thieves To Plunder Americans With Bogus Lottery Scams,
Death Of Relative Inheritance, Government Awards, And Just About Everyone
Under Their Sun!!! Not To Mention A Vehicle For Them To Send Funds, Laundered
Money, Through To The Terrorists Organizations. Is Microsoft Crazy??yahoo
Already Know Of The Problem, But Do Nothing To Fix. As Far As I Am Concerned,
They Are An Accessory To The Crime. All Because Of Free Yahoo. When The 
Scammers Realize Someone Is On To Them, They Disconnect And Just Get Another Yahoo Address!! This Was Illistrated By An Video Done By Msnbc Not
To Long Ago. They Operate Out Of Internet Cafe's, And Even The Police Can't
Seem To Track Them Down. Don't Ask Me To By Stock In Microsoft, Until They
Change Their Tunes. There Is A Massive Movement To Take Yahoo To Court
For Their Laxcity, And Unwillingness To Solve A Huge Problem.


----------



## tomdkat

Chris_Stevens said:


> and Microsoft is constantly pioneering new fronts in technology and the user experience.


How so?

Peace...


----------



## Killazys

Haven't heard much news about the M$-Yahoo! thing lately.


----------



## tomdkat

I've heard the talks are still on-going and at this point Yahoo wants more money. 

Peace...


----------



## Killazys

Seriously? I thought Yahoo! mailed all its stockholders saying that it was not in their best interest to sell Y! stocks?


----------



## RootbeaR

Yahoo!'s Board of Directors Responds to Latest Microsoft Letter
04.07.08, 6:32 AM ET
http://www.forbes.com/businesswire/feeds/businesswire/2008/04/07/businesswire20080407005551r1.html


----------



## Killazys

Wow. Go Y!


----------



## ACA529

*Yahoo, AOL Close In on Tie-Up Deal*


----------



## RootbeaR

ACA529 said:


> *Yahoo, AOL Close In on Tie-Up Deal*


 "Microsoft withdraws offer for Yahoo"
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080504/tc_nm/yahoo_microsoft_dc_2


----------



## slurpee55

Well, for the moment, it looks like the deal is off...however, if Yahoo's stock were to drop in price radically, it might come back....


----------



## JohnWill

slurpee55 said:


> Well, for the moment, it looks like the deal is off...however, if Yahoo's stock were to drop in price radically, it might come back....


You can count on that tomorrow when the market opens.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So what's happen now? Microsoft to buy Yahoo... (Please be that happening soon because BT we have here is CRAP!) BT provided us Norton but we decline it


----------



## JohnWill

Yahoo is down 22% in pre-opening trading. The collapse is here, the stockholders are NOT happy.


----------



## CTPhil

Yahoo spyware bundled with MS? What a nightmare! I just spent hours decrapping a customer's computer, the majority was Yahoo spamware that came with SBC/Yahoo DSL. 

Can you tell I'm not a fan of Yahoo?


----------



## JohnWill

Try the PC Decrapifier next time, much easier to clean up a machine with that.


----------



## JohnWill

Crash and burn!


----------



## slurpee55

Wow....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

JohnWill said:


> Try the PC Decrapifier next time, much easier to clean up a machine with that.


Hahaha! I'll try that when i get home!


----------

